# Nerviges IPS-Glow => anderer Monitor ?



## Das_Novalein (21. Mai 2017)

Moin,

ich habe mir vor kurzem den LG 27UD58P-B und hatte anfangs schwere Startschwierigkeiten, was aber durch Win10 fast beseitigt wurde.
Heute geht es mir um das nervige IPS-Glow (siehe Bilder). Ich merke das die beiden unteren Ecken heller sind, als der Rest von der Monitorfläche. Wenn ich z.b. The Witcher 3 spiele (in eine Höhle gehe) oder ein Film schaue irritieren mich diese Ecken schon stark. Ebenso ist die Blickwinkelstabilität sehr schwach (siehe Bild).

Das ist mein erster hochwertiger Monitor seit 8 Jahren (vorher den SynMaster P2370 gehabt), deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob das ein "Meckern auf hochem Niveau" oder ein Montagsgerät ist.
Falls es einer ist, soll ich diesen zurückschicken und einen anderen Kaufen, wie hier?  Produktvergleich BenQ BL2711U, LG Electronics 27UD58P-B, LG Electronics 27UD68P-B, LG Electronics 27UD69P-W | Geizhals Deutschland

Als ich noch diesen Test EIZO LCD Monitore fur Office, Foto & Design, Medizin, Gaming, Industrie unter dem Punkt "Verläufe" gemacht habe. habe ich 4 Streifen einer Helligkeitssprünge erkannt.

1). Lohnt sich der Wechsel auf einen anderen Monitor (will nicht riskieren, dass ich einen schlechteren bekomme)?
2). Gibt es ein anderes Modell mit bessere Farbqualität bis 550€?


----------



## Ryle (21. Mai 2017)

> Lohnt sich der Wechsel auf einen anderen Monitor (will nicht riskieren, dass ich einen schlechteren bekomme)?


Jain, Garantie gibt es nie, irgendeine Macke hat in dem Preissegment so ziemlich jeder Monitor. IPS Glow und Bleeding an den Ecken ist auch mehr oder weniger überall in einem gewissen Maß vorhanden. Den Glow bei seitlicher Betrachtung wirst du bei jedem IPS haben, wenn er nicht gerade ne Glare Beschichtung hat. Das Edge Bleeding ist so ne Sache. Anhand von Bildern lässt sich das leider nur beurteilen, wenn du wirklich mit den selben Voraussetzungen im Direktvergleich Bilder machen würdest. Ansonsten sieht das wegen Kameraautomatiken, Lichtverhältnissen und der Belichtungszeit immer anders aus, als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Wenn du aber sagst, dass es dich schon in Spielen stört, dann würde ich umtauschen oder nach Alternativen suchen. 
Den BenQ könnte man sich mal anschauen, aber mit Serienstreuung musst du auch da rechnen.


----------



## Das_Novalein (22. Mai 2017)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Glare Beschichtung auch dran Schuld ist, gut zu wissen.
Jah, die gute Serienstreuung, davor habe ich Angst...

Unterscheidet sich der BenQ (BL2711U) tatsächlich so groß gegenüber den LG (27UD58P-B)?


----------



## PaladinX (22. Mai 2017)

Dein IPS "Glow" ist normal wenn du schon schräg drauf schaust.
Dein IPS Backlight Bleeding in den Ecken ist immerhin gleichmässig, nicht extrem stark und sieht auf dem zweiten Bild eher akzeptabel aus.
Würde so einen Bildschirm behalten.
Ist ein wenig Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2017)

Ist halt IPS, wenn du da einen ohne blb erwischst, hast du Glück gehabt.


----------



## HisN (22. Mai 2017)

Könntest ja mal den spiegelnden VA-IIyama ausprobieren, wenn er Dir nicht zu groß ist.
BLB oder Glow gibt es da nicht.

iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Das_Novalein (22. Mai 2017)

Ja gut, dann werde ich mich damit anfinden müssen, wenn Ihr sagt das es nicht der stärkste blb ist ^^

@HisN hatte ihn auch im Blick, leider zu groß und glaube kaum das ich damit min. 30fps schaffe...
Würde max. einen 32" nehmen, aber davon gibt es noch keinen bis ca.550€


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2017)

AOC U3277PWQU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bisschen drüber, aber sollte ja noch gehen.


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2017)

> @HisN hatte ihn auch im Blick, leider zu groß und glaube kaum das ich damit min. 30fps schaffe...
> Würde max. einen 32" nehmen, aber davon gibt es noch keinen bis ca.550€



Deine nichtgenannte Graka kann bestimmt dsr/vsr.
Du brauchst nicht glauben, Du kannst es ausprobieren.


----------



## Das_Novalein (23. Mai 2017)

Hab eine R9 290 Trix-OC.

Weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich mit vsr die 32" darstellen kann. Lese zum ersten Mal von dieser Funktion.

Danke für die Hilfe, aber ich denke das ich mich damit abfinden muss. Werde diesen dann mal die 5 Jahre behalten und dann einen IPS mit 120hz+ Monitor kaufen ^^

Ebenso hoffe ich, dass die neue Vega stärker und kühler als meine R9 290 sein wird. Erreiche nämlich im jeden Spiel 94°C (GPU) und 97°C (VRM) =/


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2017)

Du stellst nicht die 32" dar, sondern die Auflösung. Denn die 32" kosten keine Performance. Der Graka ist es egal ob ein FHD mit 17" oder eine FHD Glotze mit 85" dahinter steckt. Da bleibt die Leistung exakt gleich.

VSR aktivieren, und dann im Game die gewünschte "hohe" Auflösung einstellen und Anti-Aliasing zurücknehmen. Den Rest macht die Graka.


----------



## Das_Novalein (23. Mai 2017)

ja aber wozu soll ich das machen, wenn ich schon einen UHD Monitor seit 2 Wochen habe und ich schon alles auf 4k Spiele?
Verstehe ich dich falsch?

Die Spie-Einstellungen sind natürlich alle auf low.


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2017)

Mein Fehler.

Aber was soll dann 



> @HisN hatte ihn auch im Blick, leider zu groß und glaube kaum das ich damit min. 30fps schaffe...



Bedeuten? Interessiert dann ja nicht, weil sich die Auflösung nicht ändert. Damit hast Du mich auf die falsche Fährte geführt.


----------



## Das_Novalein (23. Mai 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Der Graka ist es egal ob ein FHD mit 17" oder eine FHD Glotze mit 85" dahinter steckt. Da bleibt die Leistung exakt gleich.



Das habe ich vorher nicht gewusst, als ich meinen Satz geschrieben habe.


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2017)

^^ dann haben wir das ja geklärt


----------



## Das_Novalein (23. Mai 2017)

Jop haben wir ^^

Darf ich fragen welchen Monitor Sie hauptsächlich benutzen?


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2017)

Ich hab 

Philips BDM4065UC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

den da. Der hat das gleiche Panel, wie der, den ich in #6 verlinkt habe.


----------

